# Trek 7.2FX vs Cannondale Adventure3



## Mlogsdon (May 30, 2014)

Looking for advice here please...any and all. 

Am 53 year old male about 30lbs overweight who wants to get back into biking after very long hiatus. 

Borrowed a buddy's old huffy mtb and realized how much I missed it, but clearly not a great bike for my age or frame. Live in urban area (Philly) with good bike path nearby. Can do about a 30 mile round trip on bike path within blocks of my home. May also be used for 20 city block commute to work daily. 

Trying to decide between the Trek 7.2FX and Cannondale Adventure 3. Have LBS nearby for both. 

With minor back issues it seems prudent to get a more upright ride. Leaning over old mtb has been brutal. 

Both bikes in the $500-$600 range new. Don't want to go craigslist route as too much of novice to know quality and friends no help either. 

The Trek dealer offers free tune-ups for life. 

Not interested in real speed. Just nice ride on path 3-4 times a week for exercise. 

Any suggestions on sort help very much appreciated. I'll be test riding both over the weekend


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

If you are planing to ride roads and the occasional hill, then hands down the Trek is a better choice. Cheap suspension forks such as on the C'dale take away more than they add. It adds excessive weight and it will be bouncing up and down as you ride (because it doesn't have a lock-out feature).


----------



## obed (Jan 12, 2014)

The wife rides an fx7.5 and loves it...her old bike had that cheap suspension in front that did nothing really more than add weight and changing to the fx has made her enjoy riding a lot more...she rides the same area and says the fx is actually easier to handle and more comfortable than her old bike...and don't discount the speed the fx is capable of... the wife is several years older than you and after a 3 hour ride she can hold 18 mph on the way home.


----------



## Mlogsdon (May 30, 2014)

Thanks for input. Leaning toward the Trek 7.2 FX, but visited another LBS today and owner made a good case for considering the Specialized Sirrus as well. 

Anybody have ace an opinion between the 7.2 FX and Sirrus? Price diff is only $30 and both within walking distance of city apartment. 

Thanks


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

Mlogsdon said:


> Thanks for input. Leaning toward the Trek 7.2 FX, but visited another LBS today and owner made a good case for considering the Specialized Sirrus as well.
> 
> Anybody have ace an opinion between the 7.2 FX and Sirrus? Price diff is only $30 and both within walking distance of city apartment.
> 
> Thanks


Most likely one will feel more comfortable to you, just trust your body to decide. I could easily throw out a list of ten more bikes that are almost identical but it really comes down to what is available and what feels best.


----------



## Bigguyonbike (May 16, 2014)

I bought an Fx 7.2 last year. I hadn't ridden since childhood. It's a great bike. Its easy to ride and the components r simple. I was 300 lbs when I started riding last year. The bike held up with no problem. I rode it up to 40 miles per trip. Then I bought a road bike.


----------



## tclaremont (Dec 28, 2013)

Wife has a WSD 7.2 and I have a 7.5. Great bike path rides. Quiet, comfortable, and so far completely maintenance / hassle free.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Mlogsdon said:


> Thanks for input. Leaning toward the Trek 7.2 FX, but visited another LBS today and owner made a good case for considering the Specialized Sirrus as well.
> 
> Anybody have ace an opinion between the 7.2 FX and Sirrus? Price diff is only $30 and both within walking distance of city apartment.
> 
> Thanks


As some have noted, both are comparable and will suite your intended uses. Ride (both), then decide, based on fit and feel, but also on which shop you're most comfortable with. That may mean more post-purchase than the minor differences between the bikes.

Not to confuse you, but if you're looking at the possibility of doing longer rides in the future, consider a drop bar bike. It seems counter intuitive, but lower bars don't necessarily exacerbate back pain. Bars set TOO high, can. And a drop bar bike offers more hand positions/ better comfort on those longer rides.

Just offering it as food for thought. Remember, test rides are free! :wink5:


----------

